# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  I ordered one from reptile city? Anyone else done this before?

## Stumpy

Anyone ordered from reptile city before? This was kind of a impulse buy since I had wanted one awhile back ,but just coulden't allow myself to pay $30 then another $20 for just one frog. I was oredering 2 green ameiva's already ,and buying the frog allowed me to be eligible for free shipping ,so I basicly paid $10 for him  :Smile: . I was happy about this until I saw other websites selling c.b babys for $40+ ,and this made me wonder "Maybe they are only $30 because they are poorly cared for ,or somthing else bad like that.". If anyone else has ordered a budgett's frog from them then could you tell me: How big were they when they arrived, were they the species that likes water or the sub-species that prefer more land?,and did they frog look healthy? 

I have ordered frogs from them before around christmas ,and they arrived in very good shape. I have also heard bad things about reptile city though,which contradict my expernce with them. I guese ill see when it gets here.

Another thing I wanted to know was about the heating for budgett's frogs. Is a undertank heater a good choice or will they get burned through the glass since thats all that would be between the frog and the heater? i can use a fish tank heater ,but would rather not. Also what tempture should the water be.

----------


## ejh805

Hey Stumpy, welcome to the forums  :Smile: 

I personally have never dealt with reptile city, but you may be able to find some info on them from the FaunaClassifieds BOI.
Here's a link.
Board of Inquiry® - FaunaClassifieds

When you go here, you can do a search for the companies name, or the name of the person who runs the company.

Best of luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

I have already read reviews  on them ,I was just looking to find out if anyone has gotten budgett's from them. Could you reply to the tempture question please? I already have a small under tank heater.

----------


## ejh805

From what I've read (I don't have any_ personal_ experience with budgettes) the water temps should hover around 80 during the day and can be allowed to drop to the lower 70's at night. And the best way to heat these guys water is with an aquarium heater rather than a under the tank heater.
Here's the caresheet I got the info from-

Budgett's frog Care Sheet

----------


## Stumpy

Ty so much Emily! Still hoping someone who has gotten a budgets from them chimes in though  :Smile:

----------


## Herpguy

I haven't bought a Budgett's from them, but I had a bad experience ordering a tiger salamander.  They eventually gave me a refund though for giving me an unhealthy animal, after I hounded them.

----------

